# Deleting assigned phone number Fascinate i500?



## FerociousAndroid (Jun 21, 2012)

Hello all,

I purchased a Fascinate i500 with a bad ESN from craigslist the other day. I upgraded from 2.1-update 1 to ICS b39. Working great. My nephew is going to use this as a media device, no phone at all. So I enabled airplane mode and use WiFi. I did notice that in the _Settings > About phone > Status > My phone number_ & _MIN_ has a number. Didn't think much about it until today out of nowhere I got a message stating there are 9 voice mails (guess it came in from the WiFi connection?). I took it off Airplane and tried to make a call but it's been disconnected. How can I clear the phone number that was assigned to this phone by the carrier?

Thanks in advance


----------



## apetrok81 (Apr 30, 2012)

Do you use Google voice? If so, it may be the Google account you are using is shared with another phone. You could be getting those voice mails. The phone number shouldn't be the issue.

Edit. But if you really want to, you can use dfs to set the phone number and min to whatever you want

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## jHutch (Nov 12, 2011)

FerociousAndroid said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I purchased a Fascinate i500 with a bad ESN from craigslist the other day. I upgraded from 2.1-update 1 to ICS b39. Working great. My nephew is going to use this as a media device, no phone at all. So I enabled airplane mode and use WiFi. I did notice that in the _Settings > About phone > Status > My phone number_ & _MIN_ has a number. Didn't think much about it until today out of nowhere I got a message stating there are 9 voice mails (guess it came in from the WiFi connection?). I took it off Airplane and tried to make a call but it's been disconnected. How can I clear the phone number that was assigned to this phone by the carrier?
> 
> Thanks in advance


 I've never removed a number, but I'd say using cdma workshop and or qpst on a computer you could do it. I flash me and my finances phones from verizon to cricket and change the numbers to our own this way..


----------

